# User-rights O_o

## Hexorg

Hey everyone... I thought I had this topic nailed... but apparently not...

I have a single-user machine. I run it as user "hexorg". I have apache on that machine. Apache's document dir is /var/www/localhost/htdocs

```
mda_srv / # ls -la /var/www/localhost/htdocs/

total 20

drwxrw-rw- 4 apache apache 4096 May 29 17:26 .

drwxrw-rw- 6 apache apache 4096 May 13 19:43 ..

drwxrw-rw- 2 apache apache 4096 May 29 18:25 cam1

-rwxrw-rw- 1 apache apache  189 May 13 20:50 index.php

drwxrw-rw- 3 apache apache 4096 May 14 00:15 phpmp

```

then I do "usermod -aG apache hexorg". Then I log in as hexorg, but I can not do anything in htdocs - not even cd in it. Why?

----------

## wthrowe

You need execute bits on the directory.

The read bit on a directory just controls getting a directory listing.  Things like access to file info and cd'ing are controlled by the execute bit.

----------

## Hexorg

Oh! ok. Thank you, I thought I needed only read bit

----------

## Hu

The read bit will let you getdents.  You need execute to search the directory.

----------

